# Perfect tenses



## Strzykafka

Hello "rodaks",

I have had problems recently, with understanding tense which I just used. Sometimes I know how to use it, sometimes I make mistakes.
How my Polish brain should understand Present Perfect Simple (and also Present Perfect Continuous)?

Here are sheets from grammar learning book. I don't exactly understand, why I'm making those mistakes:
i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/strzykafka/english%20grammar%20in%20use/13.jpg

i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/strzykafka/english%20grammar%20in%20use/14.jpg

(I cannot post url because I don't have 30 post yet - sorry).


Please help.


----------



## jazyk

W wielu przypadkach we Twoich ćwiczeniach, simple past by też był możliwy w języku angielskim potocznym, którym się mówi w Stanach Zjedneczonych. Na przykład: 13.2 3, 5, 6 B, 10 A itd. Nie myślę, że to temat, nad którym byś musiał tracić sen. Jedno użycie present perfect, które jest wymagane, jest ze słowami _since _(I have been in the US since 2010) i z _for _(I have been in the US for a year), ale tam w polszczyźnie byś używał czasu teraźniejszego.


----------



## Strzykafka

jazyk said:


> W wielu przypadkach we Twoich ćwiczeniach, simple past by też był możliwy w języku angielskim potocznym, którym się mówi w Stanach Zjedneczonych. Na przykład: 13.2 3, 5, 6 B, 10 A itd. Nie myślę, że to temat, nad którym byś musiał tracić sen. Jedno użycie present perfect, które jest wymagane, jest ze słowami _since _(I have been in the US since 2010) i z _for _(I have been in the US for a year), ale tam w polszczyźnie byś używał czasu teraźniejszego.



Czy tak samo nie tracic czasu nad Past Perfect?


----------



## jazyk

Nie. Past perfect ma swoją użyteczność: She left when I arrived. (To znaczy, że ja przyszedłem i mało czasu potem ona wyszła). She had left when I arrived. (Nie widziałem jej.)


----------



## Strzykafka

Wiec ogolnie Present Perfect i Present Perfect Continuous maja glownie zastosowanie z _since i for_?
Ex.:
I have been working here _since 2010/for 1 year_.
I have worked here here _since 2010/for 1 year_.

Nie do konca tez rozumiem roznice w pierwszym i drugim zdaniu?


----------



## jazyk

Nie ma tam wielkiej różnicy, ale pierwsze zdanie może sugerować tymczasowy stan.


----------



## majlo

Są dwa typowe użycia Present Perfect. To, które zawsze jest stosowane, podał już jazyk. W tego rodzaju sytuacjach PP używają zarówno Brytyjczycy, jak i Amerykanie i to użycie jest banalnie proste. Wszystkie sytuacje, które zaczęły się w przeszłości i trwają do teraźniejszości, podlegają pod nie. Natomiast drugie użycie polega na tym, że PP opisuje się sytuacje przeszłe (zazwyczaj z niedalekiej przeszłości, ale również może być i z bardzo odległej), które mają istotne znaczenie w teraźniejszości, pozostawiają po sobie jakiś ślad albo rezultat. Tutaj Amerykanie częściej preferują po prostu Past Simple.

Pamiętam, że jeszcze w liceum też czułem, że nie do końca rozumiem Present Perfect, ale wydaje mi się, że to jak najbardziej zrozumiałe, wszak w polskim nie mamy czegoś takiego. Myślę, że aby zrozumieć w pełni PP nie wystarczy robić ćwiczeń gramatycznych. Trzeba obcować z angielszczyzną na co dzień i to najlepiej w wydaniu oryginalnym.


----------



## majlo

Ja bym też dodał, że pierwsze zdanie kładzie większy nacisk na rozciągłość czasową, aniżel na sam fakt pracowania gdzieś przez X lat.


----------



## Strzykafka

majlo said:


> Ja bym też dodał, że pierwsze zdanie kładzie większy nacisk na rozciągłość czasową, aniżel na sam fakt pracowania gdzieś przez X lat.



Czy mozna to tez rozumiec tak, ze "I have done" kladzie nacisk na to co zostalo zrobione - na konkretna rzecz, a mniejszy nacisk na wykonywana czynnosc? Natomiast "I have been doing" daje do zrozumienia, ze wazna jest wykonywana czynnosc oraz rozciaglosc czasowa?

W skrocie:
"I have done" - rzecz
"I have been doing" - czynnosc
?


----------



## jazyk

Tak, i czasami _I have done_ jest jak _Zrobiłem_ i _I have been_ doing _Robiłem_, ale oczywiście wszystko zależy od kontekstu.


----------



## majlo

"I have lived in Poland for 10 years" and "I have been living in Poland for 10 years" are almost the same, but "I have done three exercises" is a far cry from "I have been doing three exercises for 1 hour...". It really depends entirely on context.



jazyk said:


> Tak, i czasami _I have done_ jest jak _Zrobiłem_ i _I have been_ doing _Robiłem_



I think it's always (?) Robię for PPC.


----------



## marco_2

Sometimes we also use the simple aspect of these tenses for actions which we think are permanent - _I've lived in England for 10 years (and I think I will remain in England) _and the continuous aspect for actions we think are temporary - _I've been living in England for six months (I think I will leave England one day)._


----------



## jazyk

> I think it's always (?) Robię for PPC.


 Może masz rację. Chyba chodziło mi o Past perfect continuous: We had been corresponding for five years when we finally met.


----------



## Strzykafka

Witam,

Panowie i Panie, a jak to jest z Past Perfect Continuous?
O ile juz zostalo wspomniane ze Past Perfect Simple (I had done) ma czestsze uzycie, czy tak samo jest z PastPC?

It had been raining - czy to zdanie mowi mi jakas konkretna informacje, czy to jest za malo (jezeli nie zostalo uzyte w odpowiedniej sytuacji)?
It had been raining, before we got back home - czy to znaczy, ze padal deszcz zanim przyszlismy do domu? I w momencie kiedy znalezlismy sie w domu dalej padal deszcz? Czyli deszcz zaczal padac, (potencjalnie) zmoklismy, wrocilismy sie do domu i deszcz dalej padal?

Inna sytuacja:
I had been warning him, before he broke his leg - czy ma to sens? Czy powinienem napisac:
I had warned him, before he broke his leg.


Wiem, ze to malo istotne i rzadko sie uzywa, ale po prostu moja zwykla ciekawosc domaga sie zaspokojenia ;-)


Pozdrawiam,
K.


----------



## kknd

aspektów _simple_ i _continous_ używa się analogicznie we wszystkich czasach: _present_, _past_, czy _future_ bez względu na to, czy są one _perfect_, czy nie − chodzi tylko o wyrażenie ciągłości/progresywności trwania czynności.


----------

